# Vacation Feeding



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon tank with 2 Angelfish (a little larger than "toonie" size), 1 SAE and 1 Hillstream Loach. I will be leaving for vacation for 8 days. I am reading so much conflicting information about feeding. Last winter I went away and had a neighbour look after the fish, explained EXACTLY how much to feed and came home to PILES of floating food in the water and lost some of my fish. Please reassure me that they can be left alone for 8 days. My angels just seem to be so hungry I can't imagine leaving them for that long.  They are nibbling on my plants as we speak as they have not been fed for 10hrs! lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally wouldn't let my fish go without food for 8 days even though my female cichlids routine go without eating when they're holding eggs/fry for up to 4 weeks at a time. 

When I go away on business or vacation I use either an Eheim automatic fish feeder or I use the 7 day prescription pill containers you can buy at any pharmacy and put just the right amount of fish food in each compartment. You can then tell your neighbour to feed only what is in each compartment and that's it. You can even tell them to feed every other day just to be on the safe side. 
--
Paul


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Y2KGT said:


> I personally wouldn't let my fish go without food for 8 days even though my female cichlids routine go without eating when they're holding eggs/fry for up to 4 weeks at a time.
> 
> When I go away on business or vacation I use either an Eheim automatic fish feeder or I use the 7 day prescription pill containers you can buy at any pharmacy and put just the right amount of fish food in each compartment. You can then tell your neighbour to feed only what is in each compartment and that's it. You can even tell them to feed every other day just to be on the safe side.
> --
> Paul


+1 - 8 days is too long a stretch without feeding - as the Mod suggests, purchase an auto feeder - good long term investment


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good brand?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Eheim brand automatic fish feeder recommended


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Bullet said:


> Eheim brand automatic fish feeder recommended


+1

Best bang for your buck.

Quality product. And reliable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Supernova said:


> Can anyone recommend a good brand?


These are the ones I use on all my tanks. I find they work better for flakes than pellets. I recommend you start using it at least a week before your vacation so you and your fish can get the hang of it.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21_28269&products_id=1123
--
Paul


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

8 Days sounds a little long to me, 5 days would be fine though


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

if you could recruit a friend...

I'd be happier with someone feeding them once in the middle than trusting autofeeders..

I've used them in the past but find them leaving me wanting..


I used them when I spent 2 weeks away (had 3 tanks at the time) they are just so imprecise.. my SW tank took a long time to recover from the over feeding, not sure it ever did. 

A recent vacation which was supposed to be 6 then thanks to a hurricane turned out to be a few extra days, I had someone stop by and feed the fish mid week with baggies I had made ahead of time so no mistakes possible. Much better!

If you must use an auto feeder (I think 8 days would be fine to be honest) be sure to err to the less than the more..


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

have a friend come by on day 4 and feed. Leave a small bowl or container with just the amount you want fed, tell your friend to dump it in. It's that simple


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

SKurj said:


> if you could recruit a friend...
> 
> I'd be happier with someone feeding them once in the middle than trusting autofeeders..
> 
> ...


This would be better if you listed the feeders you tried.

My ehiem has been feeding my tank for over a year, no problems. I just keep filling it, and it keeps feeding 3 times a day, 2 of which are double feedings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used Hydor and nutramatic


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Then i have to dispute all you said. Those are sub par at best when compared to ehiem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

and you are welcome to..

That said, unless you use it when you are not on vacation and are well aware of what to expect from it, I wouldn't use one.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Fish can be left up to 2 weeks. The options mentioned above will all work, but if you would rather not have someone in, they will be fine.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

I have know people with adult discus to not feed after a large water-change before going on vacation for 3 weeks to 1 month and coming back to a healthy tank and fish. Clean water is the key unless you have someone you can trust with feeding and w/c.
I have just commented because you have Angels. 

...Ralph


----------

